# Snakes and Cats?



## Jacobesnakefan (Oct 7, 2008)

hi guys 

im might get a pet corn snake and i was wondering is it ok to have the cats around it because could a corn snake eat a cat? cause my sis thinks that if i get a snake it'll eat them.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

LOL! I doubt they would be able to eat a cat! But the cat might fancy a nibble at the snake!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

I would say very unlikely if you kept mice or other small rodents then there is always a risk if not supervised. I would be more concerned about the damage the cat could do to the snake.


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

A corn snake would be lucky to manage a cats paw let alone an entire cat! XD 

Though if your worried that the snake would attack the cat, the cat attacking the snake is much more likely. Two of my cats get an evil glint in their eyes when they see one of my snakes, though one of my cats thinks they're boring and doesn't mind them atall lol. 

My snakes are also very uninterested in the cats though i did have one hatchling that would rush towards a cat and found them very interesting, it's really down to the individual and how big they think their stomachs are. XD


----------



## vinny (Oct 13, 2008)

Thats just funny. Please do your reaserch. That means on here too! Lots of GOOD people on this site.

Vinny


----------



## I<3Snakes (Nov 8, 2008)

My cat is ALWAYS stalking my corn snake. My snake trys to stalk the cat, but really is just hungry. I woulden't have my snake around my cat.


----------



## Searyan (Aug 9, 2008)

Well I`dve thought snakes would be in vivs and cats wouldn`t ! lol if you smell of cat at all after stroking it you might get a bite though, just be sure to wash your hands before and after handling the snakes....


----------

